# Fitting a Ford SOHC 427 block and transmission to a Trukk



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

As the slightly long title indicates I am trying to up the power of my ork Trukk by fitting a Ford V8 SOHC 427 engine in place of the existing trukk engine.

This is throwing up a few problems:

1 The model of the ford engine is 1:18 scale and is _big_.

Here is the original









Here is the "downer block"










And here they are next to each other









Getting this to fit has proved to be more difficult then i first thought. So far I have cut the front (including the front wheel assembly) off the chassis and then using some square styrene strips added a wider bay for the engine to sit in. I am still trying to decide on what to do with the front wheels.

As the gearbox now takes up more room the drivers cab has been raised level with the rear compartment, this also allows the driver to see over some of the engine.




















2: The model has not got an exhaust manifold, so i will have to build one myself. As I am not too good with the old green stuff this is going to be a challenge.

3: More problems to come I think...


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Should have said in the first post; the Ford Engine is made by GMP Die Cast

www.gmpdiecast.com


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, front section with the steering wheels section is "attached". Needs a good gluing and reinforcing as the engine is bending the whole thing.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Chassis now complete and painted with the wheels attached.

Looks OK...




























With the Engine in situ plus the back secontion floor...



















Anybody got any tips on building the exhausts for the engine I was thinking somthing abit like this:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit this is cool. Dragster truck. Is there any way this can occupy a fast attack slot? It would be appropriate....


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Could you use bendy straws? Might look suitably orky... And that thing is wicked!! Please tell me it's going to get a red paint job. And might I suggest a ram that looks like an old cattle ram on steam engines??


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

then you gotta scale it for warhammer! the engines bigger then the orc, 20L? 40L? 100L???? its just crazy


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> Holy shit this is cool. Dragster truck. Is there any way this can occupy a fast attack slot? It would be appropriate....


Only if I turned it into a buggy, but I need it as trukk.

How ever some dragster buggies might be cool, maybe modelled on souped up muscle cars.



Gigantor said:


> Could you use bendy straws? Might look suitably orky


Hey, that is a very good idea, might be a little too wide, but I think I'll nip to McDonald's and borrow some.



Gigantor said:


> And that thing is wicked!! Please tell me it's going to get a red paint job. And might I suggest a ram that looks like an old cattle ram on steam engines??


Of course it'll get a red paint job silly, could I possibly paint it any other colour?

The cattle plough idea sounds good, but I'll have to make it removable as I don't think I have the points for a reinforced ram



Crude said:


> then you gotta scale it for warhammer! the engines bigger then the orc, 20L? 40L? 100L???? its just crazy


Well if 1:18 is about double the scale of 40k then this engine would represent 854 Cu Inches or roughly 14000 CC so 14 Litres.


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

I gotta say that that is cool, and Very Orky.
It's like "Let's take out this puny engine and find the biggest engine we can instead"
Perhaps they nicked it from a stompa?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy bawlz...that model my explode from the sheer awesome it produces! Looking forward to finished pics!


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

I love it I can't wait until the finished product. And remember red makes things go fasta!!!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

robinson said:


> I love it I can't wait until the finished product. And remember red makes things go fasta!!!!



That's what thought too. Looking forward to seeing this finished:victory:


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Got some more painted last night, pics to follow this evening, and yes, its red.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Update and I found a problem.

First bit of cabin and flat bed painted and attached




























Metal = Bolt gun metal with a wash of Devlan Mud
Red = Mechandrite red with a wash of 2 parts Devlen mud, 2 parts Baal red, 1 part red ink and 1 part water

I found a problem when dry fitting the bars that link the cab to the flat bed. As the cab is now higher and closer these no longer fit...










Fixed by removing parts from the bars. Below is the first bar I did and the other plain bar to show what it did look like.










And now everything fits lovely.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

mmm... I approve
If you're going for some sort of ram, I'd like to see one of those cattle catchers from the front of a wild-west train. But your trukk is cool. What would a battlewaggon be like then I wonder?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

maybe something like this?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

koppo said:


> maybe something like this?
> 
> YouTube - Dragster truck


Yes. Yes like that! Damn that's cool.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Yes. Yes like that! Damn that's cool.


jesus, was that a bloody rocket engine on the back there?:shok:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Your going to need 'wheelie bars' on the back of this one!:laugh:

The paint is really turning out! Good work so far:victory:


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

hmm, wheelie bars, that sounds like a good idea...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

SORRY, WHAT DID YOU SAY, I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE OVER THE SOUND OF HOW AWESOME THE TRUCK IS!!!

Wheelie bars will be needed. This thing would be about 2500HP.

This thing gave me an idea. After this one. Monster truck.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Ok now your starting to scare me with how awesome these things will be!!!!!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok another update (only four more working days until the GT, when this needs to be finished).

And I have quandry...


Ok update pics, I have had to move the gunner up to the roll bars s he would not fit in the shortened cab. I added a couple of bits of tubing and have attempted some bad welds and tape wrapping. I'm not happy with it at the moment but it will have to do also I have removed some of the extention at the back of the cab as the driver will not fit anymore with it there:





























Ok, Now my issue, what looks better, the big front panel or just leave the radiator on it's own?




















Comments greatly welcomed.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is bloody awesome mate! 

Engine could do with some weathering. How many teef did the Ork pay for that engine?

Big front panel in my opinion.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Choice parts of the engine will get a devlan mud wash and maybe a bit of drybrushing but i want to keep the engine looking very clean and polished, it is the ork's pride and joy after all.

Have just created what will probably be the Mk1 exhaust manifold, I'm just waiting for the green stuff to cure. While I'm waiting I'm trying to get the crew done but i am now pretty damn tired after a very stressful day at work that nearly had me driving to Coventry and staying there the rest of the week :shok:


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!! That is one sweet trukk!!! It's definitely orky. Can't wait to see the finished result. 
-Dillon


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Now dis 'ere is sus reel Orky fixin'. Dat enjin looks ded fast an' 'eavy, an' mos' importan', good 'n LOUD.

If you were worried about thengine being "too big", don't, becaue that gigantic mammoth engine is 100% what a Mek would do- Take the engine out of a Baneblade and stick it in a Trukk, ta make it go fasta. Looks pretty awesome. As for how to incorporate it and build around it, you jus' gotta fink Orky!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks fantastic, but it's missing one thing. You need an ork pushing the trukk down the road, because well, it is a Ford after all (Fix Or Repair Daily).


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo.
I'd like to see a bigger radiator in front of the front panel. I realise that that would mean it gets shot up more easily - but a beefy radiator would tie in with your engine. I'm totally going to have to steal you idea on an extended trukk for when I pimp my Ork's rides out.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

keytag33 said:


> Looks fantastic, but it's missing one thing. You need an ork pushing the trukk down the road, because well, it is a Ford after all (Fix Or Repair Daily).


Just have a grot holding onto the engine with a wrench in his hand and a toolbox over his shoulder, wearing a mechanic jumpsuit.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, I have got this to the point at which it will be Ok for the GT this weekend. I have had to make some compromises for the sake of expediency but I am happy with the result. I may go back and revisit this later.

Anyway after the above I had to create the exhausts and manifolds. To make the manifolds I rolled out some green stuff on to a plastic scale I beam and cut off the excess to make an oblong. I then marked this off with 4 equidistant lines and then pushed a small bit of the tubing I used to make the exhausts into this. I then trimmed each section to make then a series of linked octagons.

This is what I ended up with:










I then made a small green stuff "jig" which meant that I could cut off the tubing to make the exhausts at the same angle each time. I took the small cut off section, rotated it 180 degrees and reattached it, giving the tube a bend. This could have worked better and I ended up with some exhausts with different angles.



















I then stuck the exhausts on to the manifolds and dry fitted them. The tin foil meant that the super glue did not attached the components to the desk (tin foil is easier to work with then a 5 stone block of wood).





































The components were then undercoated and glued to the engine block. At this point it became apparent that one set was seriously skew-iff. I decided that I was not going to redo this before the weekend I am am going to live with it.



















After that it became a matter of finishing the crew and gluing the remaining components together. Now I am aware that I have most likely attached the wrong hoses to the fuel tank and radiator, but sod it, they look good.





































So this is "finished" for now. Any comments?

And thanks for everyones support, this has been a difficult one for me as I am also very busy at work and need to finish (and start) a mob of grotz before the end of tomorrow.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

What a BEAST. Your orks will be fighting with each other over who gets to drive. And you *will* need the wheelie bars.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Very orky conversion with a good eye for details.And not least; a big FORDengine:biggrin:+rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I like how the engine is so big that the gunner has to sit on top of the roll bars!:laugh: That's fantastic:victory:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Fantastic! Really great work man. +rep for all the work that's gone into that!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The windscreen seems kind of pointless lol.
+rep for pure badassery.


----------

